# Game 46: Celtics (18-27) vs. Suns (29-16)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Phoenix Suns at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Wednesday, February 1st, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Phoenix Suns' last game was against the New York Knicks, *W*, 123-99 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Minnesota Timberwolves, *L*, 110-85* (*boxscore*)*.

The Suns are 3-2 in their last five games and the Celtics are 2-3 in their last five games. The Suns are 13-9 away and the Celtics are 14-9 at home. The Suns score *106.7*. points per game and give up 100.8 points per game while the Celtics score 98 points per game and give up 100 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







 Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Phoenix Suns Forum Game Thread !*


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't like the matchups in this game at all. We've really got nobody who can defend Marion, and Nash will probably give our guards fits. OTOH, Phoenix has no answer for Perkins and Jefferson so those guys could have big nights. Unless someone steps up in a big way I don't see the C's having much chance in this one, but I'll be watching and hoping


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

All I can remember is how Banks had that sweet block last year against them. It was a nice win too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The oddmakers have the Suns as the favourites by only four points.

They should easily cover the spread, in my opinion.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TAllen42 said:


> All I can remember is how Banks had that sweet block last year against them. It was a nice win too.


I believe it's the only play on NBA 2k6 that happens TWICE.

I need that video...man that was sweet.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> The oddmakers have the Suns as the favourites by only four points.
> 
> They should easily cover the spread, in my opinion.


I love doing this to you:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=4416


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Scalabrine starting? 

uke:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Szczerbiak is _so_ slow on defense...

...but he can hit threes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Scalabrine starting?
> 
> uke:


"For defensive purposes."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I just had my first taste of Celtics in HD, I must say it'll take losing to a whole new level.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Jefferson is scoring at will out there...

Those 2 dunks where awesome...Any replay Aqua?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Jefferson is scoring at will out there...
> 
> Those 2 dunks where awesome...Any replay Aqua?


Sorry, been watching them on my real TV...HD's really not bad.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It's so painfull to watch this team sometimes.

The turnovers are about to make me go insane. And the shot selection is terrible...

Pierce doesn't even seem to be the same player anymore. He can't finish, and his shooting has been bad lately...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Atleast Wally puts in some effort on the offensive glass...Something very few of us do...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

C's down by 20.... 

I'm done with this game...Let's watch the T-Wolves vs. Pistons...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

And this is just a taste of what we'll be getting the rest of the season. 

Celtics win maybe 5 more games the rest of the year.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That offensive on Pierce was bull****...Took away the and 1...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who cares, really?

The Celtics are going to lose...by a lot.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Calm down Prem...It's only 17 now...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice to see Pierce make and FINISH a nice move...C's down 15 now...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce is taking the game into his hands, which I don't mind him doing if he's going to shoot like this...

Nice drive by Pierce...Lead is 11


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The ****ing Truth.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeahhhh...Pierce for 3...Lead is 8...Pierce is on fire...:gbanana:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Awww...I might not mind having Wally around here after all...

Pierce nails yet another 3!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> pierce on fire now...doc gonna take him ou tsoon


...on AIM, so true...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> ...on AIM, so true...


Then sit him until 8 minutes left in the 4th...

Nice drive by WEst! and 1!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce made both free throws...That's a rare thing as of late...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ahh nice run you guys are getting back in it too bad you had to trade Ricky though thought he was an exciting player.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce made the nice move but, he seems to be struggling putting the ball in the hoop if there is any contact lately, usually that's a gimmie...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce
----
To P-Dub34

Love,
Wally


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn..Why are we shooting so many 3's?? That is going to kill us fast...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

is the kandi man going to play for you guys?


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Damn Scalabrine stop shooting!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Kekai said:


> is the kandi man going to play for you guys?


Unless we're being blown out...don't think so.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice block by D-West...

The pass to Pierce on that dunk was beautifully done also...

C's on the break...West nails the J...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love it when Mike says:

"Good play off the time out by the Celtics."

I always chuckle as it makes Glen sound like he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Unless we're being blown out...don't think so.


that sucks he was the #1 pick and isnt even in the rotation i fell sorry for you guys :sigh:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

20 points 3rd quarter for Paul...Not too shabby...

I hope he doesn't sit, it will ruin the flow of everything...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Kekai said:


> that sucks he was the #1 pick and isnt even in the rotation i fell sorry for you guys :sigh:


I feel sorry for the Clippers .

We got him because of his expiring contract...don't tell me you don't like Perkins and Al though.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

O.G. with the triple!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why does Al get knocked down by the 188 pound Barbosa?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

So..I turn the game back on and the Celtics are only down three.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Why does Al get knocked down by the 188 pound Barbosa?


He's a good actor...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha, Al can get to the hoop anyway, anytime he wants tonight...

Nice lay in by O.G. on the break..!!..!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hell nah i like jefferson though perkins i always thought of him as obese. Too bad amare isnt here to dunk over kandi again. 

pS barbosa is a monster and he will knock down anyone in his way


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

and the lead goes down to 2..haha damnit


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Kekai said:


> pS barbosa is a monster and he will knock down anyone in his way


I wanna see him try that on Perk...Then see if you can say that :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Al flops*

Al blocks House

Al abuses everyone inside scores

Al steals the ball

Al goes for two again

*Al flops*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I wanna see him try that on Perk...Then see if you can say that :biggrin:


Or Marcus Banks.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Paul Pierce for threeee!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nash...

Nash......

Nash.........


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce with another 3!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great job by Al taking the charge.

Pierce is amazing.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

pierce with 33 in the 2nd half????...I TOLD Y'ALL HE COULD SCORE 80 IF HE TOOK EVERY SHOT FOR AN ENTIRE GAME...lolololol


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He could not score 80.

To average even thirty-three points over each half in the same game is one of the greatest accomplishments of the last five years.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn it Paul...Why can't you shoot free throws anymore...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Jesus Christ Pierce.

What a bum in the clutch. How can you make all kinds of ridiculous shots, then miss FTs?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

soemone put dwest superstar in the game...we need soemone who can make freethrows!!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

note to Wally...Ricky woulda hit that


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great strip of Kurt Thomas by Orien Greene.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Whatever...Damn turnovers...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Szczerbiak with an air-ball as the game ends.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

2nd note to Wally...Ricky woulda hit THAT one too :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Suns cover the spread!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

lol... we lost...

maybe if we had... umm..lets see... umm... RICKY DAVIS!!! on the team we woulda won... thanks danny :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> 2nd note to Wally...Ricky woulda hit THAT one too


Gimme an effing break.

As long as we're just saying random predictions, note to Ricky: Wally would've scored more than 11 against the Pistons. Ricky would have shot 19 times despite not hitting anything but iron.

Great game by Pierce, he was worrying me for awhile. Looks like Wally shot poorly, but chipped in in other ways. AL! JEFFERSON! He's been playing well lately.



> maybe if we had... umm..lets see... umm... RICKY DAVIS!!! on the team we woulda won.


Huh. Maybe. Where were you when Wally led the team in scoring the last two games? That's what I thought, nowhere to be found. Thanks.









_"Ricky Davis is not walking through that door, fans. 

So get over it."_


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Pierce sucks, why go off just to tease us. Hit some free throws.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

For the nth time - 

Actually, nevermind. Why bother?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Pierce sucks for the 10th time. Get me someone that can carry his team to a win because 40 pts does nor count for wins


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Well, unfortunately, only a handful of players in the NBA could carry the team we have now to more victories, so you can either stop crying in your soup or keep blaming Paul Pierce for everything. I suggest the first, but we all know that's not really an option for you.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Well, unfortunately, only a handful of players in the NBA could carry the team we have now to more victories, so you can either stop crying in your soup or keep blaming Paul Pierce for everything. I suggest the first, but we all know that's not really an option for you.


Did you watch the game or did your signal just pick up the Wizards game?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

And in all honestly, AT LEAT KOBE GETS HIS TEAM WINS

IF PIERCE MAKES HIS TEAMMATES SO MUCH BETTER THEN HOW CAN THEY NOT WIN A GAME? KOBE HAS ONE GOOD PLAYER AND HE GETS IT DONE, PAUL PIERCE SUCKS HE REALLY DOES. BTW PIERCE HAD 1 ASSIST TONIGHT SOMETHING THAT YOU ALL TRASHED KOBE FOR BUT PIERCES PUNY 33PTS IN THE 2ND HALF IS OK WITH ONLY 1 ASSIST BUT KOBES 2 ASSISTS IN THE 2ND HALF AGAINST TORONTO WHERE HE SCORES 50 SOMETHING POINTS AND LEADS HIS TEAM TO THE WIN IS A BAD SIGN

WTF!!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Did you watch the game or did your signal just pick up the Wizards game?


Why would my signal pick up the Wizards game? Why does that make any sense whatsoever? I was unaware North Dakota cable likes to pick up a) games from a team located in DC or b) games by Canadian teams. Nice try at being witty, but you really crashed and burned. Was it on ESPN or something?

I'll be downloading the game tomorrow. If you could please inform me why I have to watch the game to make how _this_ statement, I'd appreciate it.



> Well, unfortunately, only a handful of players in the NBA could carry the team we have now to more victories, so you can either stop crying in your soup or keep blaming Paul Pierce for everything. I suggest the first, but we all know that's not really an option for you.





> And in all honestly, AT LEAT KOBE GETS HIS TEAM WINS


Right, but we don't have KB.



> IF PIERCE MAKES HIS TEAMMATES SO MUCH BETTER THEN HOW CAN THEY NOT WIN A GAME? KOBE HAS ONE GOOD PLAYER AND HE GETS IT DONE, PAUL PIERCE SUCKS HE REALLY DOES. BTW PIERCE HAD 1 ASSIST TONIGHT SOMETHING THAT YOU ALL TRASHED KOBE FOR BUT PIERCES PUNY 33PTS IN THE 2ND HALF IS OK WITH ONLY 1 ASSIST BUT KOBES 2 ASSISTS IN THE 2ND HALF AGAINST TORONTO WHERE HE SCORES 50 SOMETHING POINTS AND LEADS HIS TEAM TO THE WIN IS A BAD SIGN
> 
> WTF!!


I'd take Bryant over Pierce too, but what does that have to do with anything? All you did was validate my previous statement. You may want to edit this post because I know you'd never intentionally agree with me, no matter how rational whatever I said may be.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Pierce could score 82 but we still won't win. Pierce has never done anything that means anything to the team.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Just a quick check, I can't imagine anybody saying anything this stupid (well...that's not exactly true), so I'm going to have to ask if you are being facetious?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

what has pierce got this team?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Pierce has never done anything that means anything to the team.




WOW...no really ur right dwest...pierce hasnt done **** for this team....but delonte OMG hes done so much its ridiculous...lets trade paul for a 2nd rounder and feature delonte in our offense maybe then we'll win some games


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> so I'm going to have to ask if you are being facetious?




i dont think he even knows the meaning of the word so im assuming that hes being serious...ugh my head hurts...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> WOW...no really ur right dwest...pierce hasnt done **** for this team....but delonte OMG hes done so much its ridiculous...lets trade paul for a 2nd rounder and feature delonte in our offense maybe then we'll win some games


Where did I mention what Delonte has done? I love what he has shown but he has done nothing close to Pierce in this league. Pierce is a cancer, trade him for Kirk Hinrich and Nocioni.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Where did I mention what Delonte has done? I love what he has shown but he has done nothing close to Pierce in this league. Pierce is a cancer, trade him for Kirk Hinrich and Nocioni.



wow thats something that danny ainge would really do too


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> but he has done nothing close to Pierce in this league.


So he's managed to be in the red in terms of contributions? Because I recall you saying P-2 has done "nothing that means anything to the team." Quoi?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> . Pierce is a cancer


if ure being serious u need some serious help


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> So he's managed to be in the red in terms of contributions? Because I recall you saying P-2 has done "nothing that means anything to the team." Quoi?



good point...dwest u have to explain ur posts if ur first gonna say pierce has done nothing to help this team then turn around and say delonte has done nothing compared to pierce


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Go Celtics.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is my explanation disagree if you feel like it, but NO team with Paul Pierce will ever win a title


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Here is my explanation disagree if you feel like it, but NO team with Paul Pierce will ever win a title


*scratches head*

*checks what you wrote...*

Nope, that didn't have _anything_ to do with what AWF and I previously posted.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Premier said:


> Suns cover the spread!


(ucash check)

Oh, uhh... that's Diaw, I guess. TD then not one of everyone in double-figures scoring. Still pretty well-rounded, not far from 6-6-6 or whatever. But he's not a Celtic... Pierce sure scored.

EDIT: Lost big to the Spurs game. W... T... .... burn the Rose Garden!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> (ucash check)
> 
> Oh, uhh... that's Diaw, I guess. TD then not one of everyone in double-figures scoring. Still pretty well-rounded, not far from 6-6-6 or whatever. But he's not a Celtic... Pierce sure scored.
> 
> EDIT: Lost big to the Spurs game. W... T... .... burn the Rose Garden!


ummm....ok.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Here is my explanation disagree if you feel like it, but NO team with Paul Pierce will ever win a title


That's not an explanation, it's a prediction. And if Paul stays with us, you may be right. And that wouldn't be his fault, now would it???

This year, he's got some of the best numbers in the NBA, he's a real team leader, and he's got plenty of time left.

On what planet is that not doing anything that means anything for the team???


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> *checks what you wrote...*
> 
> Nope, that didn't have _anything_ to do with what AWF and I previously posted.




yep...what he said


lolololol


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Gee AWF, I'd join your Danny Ainge Kiss my *** club, but I don't want his lips anywhere near my
well, you know.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> Gee AWF, I'd join your Danny Ainge Kiss my *** club, but I don't want his lips anywhere near my
> well, you know.


in that case there are still openings in mine :biggrin:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I would join your club, Cause, but I happened to have liked Tony Battie and E-Will.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I would join your club, Cause, but I happened to have liked Tony Battie and E-Will.


Send me a PM and I'd be happy to remove those 2 for our first member! 

However you have to admit - even if you liked those guys - they got moved at the right time in their careers.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's really hard for me, either way, to really form an opinion on DA. I mean, there's two sides to everything. On one hand, he has amassed a much younger and talented team, but then he trades for Wally and it makes you wonder really what his intentions are. The bottom line is that I like the roster we have now more than we did a few years ago, even if I really don't understand a few of his moves...I guess you can sign me up.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I originally wrote a longer response but...

whoohoo - I'll take it!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

By the way, you should add one Joseph Forte into your "lemons" category.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Good call - done!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> By the way, you should add one Joseph Forte into your "lemons" category.




hey i like joseph forte...wtf


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hey i like joseph forte...wtf


join the club #1AW and I'll see what I can do for you :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> join the club #1AW and I'll see what I can do for you :biggrin:



HAHAHA...ok heres the deal...take out the "yes even walker" and we mayyyyyyyyyyy just have a deal :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ooooh tough one man. but fine. send the PM and he's out.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Does Brandon Hunter count? Seeing as Ainge didn't protect him from Charlotte?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> Gee AWF, I'd join your Danny Ainge Kiss my *** club, but I don't want his lips anywhere near my
> well, you know.


:rofl:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Does Brandon Hunter count? Seeing as Ainge didn't protect him from Charlotte?


DUMB MOVE


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

as for my take on this game - a typical C's game. They fall behind by a thousand, they come back, make you think there is hope, and Doc's awful coaching screws us over. Nothing new. :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> DUMB MOVE


I loved Hunter...He was one of my favorites when he was here...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

me too. i was livid when i heard Charlotte selected him in the expansion draft.


----------

